# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  How to use ketapang leaf to increase pH?

## plantz

How do i use ketapang leaf to lower pH? And what is the relation between DH and KH of water(softness) Which is bigger?[: :Smile: ]

Sorry wrong heading, should be lower not increase pH. Make it more acidic. [:0]

----------


## nbk3

> ----------------
> On 8/16/2003 2:10:13 PM 
> 
> How do i use ketapang leaf to lower pH? And what is the relation between DH and KH of water(softness) Which is bigger?[:]
> 
> Sorry wrong heading, should be lower not increase pH. Make it more acidic. [:0] 
> ----------------



just throw it in the water should do [ :Grin: ] i saw many shops do it also

----------


## hwchoy

if you don't like the leaf floating around in your tank, you can make an extract by soaking the leaves and keeping it in a bottle (i use to 1.5l coke bottles), I also soak with hot water in the belief it will &amp;quot;extract&amp;quot; more goodness [: :Smile: ] 

Easier to administer, just like adding black water extract after changing water, also can control the degree of staining to your tank.

----------


## MrTree

Use ADA soil.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

yes, that too  :Wink:

----------


## NinjaFly

Are those ketapang leaves results in the same black water as those from the black water extract?

I thought black water will stablise the water condition rather than lowering down the water PH?

If it will lower down the PH, how far will it lower it? I don't wish to lower down the PH to a dangerous water level. 

Recently, I have dump in some leaves and it may have cause my PH swing in my tank resulting in more than 20 casuaties!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## hwchoy

first of all I don't think ketapang affects pH, at least not by very much. However, I can affirm that Aquasoil will bring your pH to 5.5 without CO2 injection.

and you really shouldn't be dumping stuff in your tank that you have no idea what it'd do  :Evil:

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> and you really shouldn't be dumping stuff in your tank that you have no idea what it'd do  
> ----------------


I know the ketapang leaves is another way of creating black water... but I have no idea they will also lower PH. See all the LFS/Fish farm? They also use it. I only know they stablized and calm the fish.

----------


## hwchoy

hey!? I just mentioned they don't affect pH. maybe some very small effect because of the humic acid, but shouldn't be anything your buffering can't handle. maybe it will soften the water.

----------


## seosinga4

I am nood.. sorry.. what is the benefits again of this ketapang leaves?

----------


## ivanthensf

How long can the leaves last (soaked in water/dry storage) before it should be disposed of? I bought a pack of leaves from c328 for a buck but I dont think I would be able to finish using all of them.

----------


## situs-sk2

> first of all I don't think ketapang affects pH, at least not by very much. However, I can affirm that Aquasoil will bring your pH to 5.5 without CO2 injection.
> 
> and you really shouldn't be dumping stuff in your tank that you have no idea what it'd do


May i know what is Aquasoil? where can i get it, any specfic brand?

----------


## Terence Chia

For ketapang leaves, you can pick them up from the streets especially along Geylang serai. From my understanding is that they are able to soften the water and also lower the ph a little. It will not lower the PH till a dangerous level.

Most inportantly is when you pick up the leave, look out for plant parasites and wash them then put them out in the sun to totally dry them. I used to make black water for my fishes, just dump lots of leaves into a pail and areate it for 2days, after that add one drop of formalin to preserve it. you can use it for ages.

Regards
Terence Chia

----------

